# cyclist down, watch out for cars if your riding this downslope



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Boulder, CO
Saw a cyclist down this morning on Baseline Rd. just West of the diagonal, East bound lane. I was heading the opposite way and didn't stop as there were already about 6 or more people huddled around him and sirens up the road.
I don't know for sure what happened but first thing that crossed my mind was my ride yesterday and how I was repeatedly hitting 40+mph on Hwy-7, rolling hills East of I-25 . With this wind coming out of the West it's very easy to go very fast but I think it's also very dangerous in town. 
Almost got clipped on Baseline 2 years ago by doing 35mph in one of those winds. I think drivers just aren't looking for, expecting, or possibly able to see in time cyclists going that fast. Especially with the bike-lane putting you so close to the curb, you become an invisible missile. 
So take it easy in town and if you want to open it up at least go East to open terrain and then crank on that 53-11 , it's a little safer out there.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey draganM,

I'm curious if anything came of the council meeting and the crosswalk speed limit? I think the meeting was a week or so ago? I haven't seen anything on any of the local affiliates since the orginal story broke.

Thanks


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I haven't heard anything but I don't bike through crosswalks so haven't really been following it. Anyone who thinks they can just push a button and then fly out into the road across traffic is a lot braver than me.


----------

